# Anonymous/Anonypwnies legen Gema-Seite lahm (erneut)!



## Aufpassen (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hackergruppen Anonymous & Anonypwnies haben am Montag die Website der Gema attackiert und dabei zeitweise umgeleitet.
Dabei erschien ein Hinweis, der dem Hinweis ähnelt, den Youtube einblendet, wenn der Anwender ein Musik-Video aufruft, für das die Gema angeblich nicht die Verlagsrechte eingeräumt habe.

Beim Aufruf der Website von Gema wurden die Besucher auf eine Website umgeleitet, in der die Hackergruppe mitteilt:



> _Leider ist diese Seite (nicht nur) in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da sie auf ein Unternehmen verweisen könnte, für das Anonymous die erforderlichen Freiheitsrecht nicht eingeräumt hat.
> Das tut uns leid. Nicht!_



Auf der umgeleiteten Website erschien neben dem Hinweis auch der Song "Still Alive" aus dem PC-Spiel "Portal", der mit den Worten "This was a triumph" beginnt.

Die Anonymous & Anonypwnies-Aktion ist ein erneuter Hinweis auf den zwischen Googles Youtube und der Gema herrschenden Streit über einen Lizenzvertrag zur Musiknutzung. 
Bisher konnten sich beide Parteien nicht einigen, weshalb Youtube bei vielen Musik-Videos einen Hinweis auf die Gema einblendet und das Abspielen des Musik-Videos verhindert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kq4R0Bv6xws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Re4dt (22. August 2011)

Geschieht der GEMA recht.  
Hoffentlich werden die sich noch einig.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. August 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Geschieht der GEMA recht.
> Hoffentlich werden die sich noch einig.


 Finde ich auch! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## butter_milch (22. August 2011)

*AW: Anonypwnies & Anonymous legen Gema-Seite lahm (erneut)!*

My Little Pony Friendship is Magic - Fluttershy Being "Assertive" - YouTube


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. August 2011)

Zu oft verwecheln Menschen *Recht* und *Gerechtigkeit*...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. August 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Geschieht der GEMA recht.
> Hoffentlich werden die sich noch einig.


 Dito, die sollten das als Dauerzustand machen.
Wer braucht schon eine GEMA,denn die zocken sogar kleine Kinder ab, die Weihnachten auf den Markt singen.
GEZ könnten die mal auch Hacken.


----------



## nyso (22. August 2011)

Danke für den Lacher


----------



## PEG96 (22. August 2011)

Wenn sie wirklich etwas erreichen wollen, müssten sie auf die server rauf und alles löschen und dauerhaft unnutzbar machen.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. August 2011)

Hehe, der Text auf der Seite ist fies
Endlich wird mal etwas gegen diesen unnötigen "Verein" getan...


----------



## Cayman XT (22. August 2011)

Wird aber auch mal langsam Zeit, die in ihre Schranken zu weisen. Kann das bei YouTube garnicht mehr sehen, dass jedes 3. Video was ich anklicke nicht verfügbar ist -.- ...

'XT


----------



## Anchorage (22. August 2011)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Zu oft verwecheln Menschen *Recht* und *Gerechtigkeit*...



Da hast du Recht. S.T.A.L.K.E.R FTW


----------



## BeerIsGood (22. August 2011)

Tja, hätten die Admins mal weniger WoW gespielt, wa?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. August 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hehe, der Text auf der Seite ist fies
> Endlich wird mal etwas gegen diesen unnötigen "Verein" getan...


 Fies ist das, was diese gesellschaftsfeindlichen Wegelagerer so abziehen .... 



Hab das hier zwar grad schon bei heise mit einem Grinsen gelesen, trotzdem gibts ein kleiens Danke für die Meldung, der Lustigkeit wegen. ^^


----------



## fire2002de (22. August 2011)

<3 Zugabe, Zugabe,Zugabe... !!!


----------



## sahvg (22. August 2011)

wow die gema seite geht nicht mehr -_- was ein erfolg.... ich wette die bei der gema springen gerade alle aus dem fenster


----------



## negert (22. August 2011)

Das Video ist ja mal anders provokativ

Ich denke damit hat Anonymous ein paar verlorene "Fans" wieder zurückgewonnen

Was soll ich noch sagen? Glückwunsch


----------



## Explosiv (22. August 2011)

Ob diese Aktion etwas ändert wird, ist äußerst fraglich .


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. August 2011)

Sehr schön Anonymous, weiter so ! Zeigt's dem ollen GEMA Drecksverein ! 

Sofern es bei solchen eher harmlosen "Streichen" bleibt, befürworte ich derartige Aktionen  (für eine gute Sache )


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. August 2011)

ha, is ja wieder ne geile aktion

,al kieken, ob sie auch facebook kaputt kriegen


----------



## AMD (23. August 2011)

Wieder ein ganz schwerer DDos Angriff...
Auch wenn die GEMA sche*** ist, Anonymous ist es genauso!


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. August 2011)

Wikipedia schreibt....



> Als *Denial of Service* (kurz *DoS*, englisch für: _Dienstablehnung_) wird in der digitalen Datenverarbeitung  die Folge einer Überlastung von Infrastruktursystemen bezeichnet. Dies  kann durch unbeabsichtigte Überlastungen verursacht werden oder durch  einen mutwilligen Angriff auf einen Host (Server), einen Rechner oder sonstige Komponenten in einem Datennetz.


desweiteren....



> Wird eine Überlastung mutwillig herbeigeführt, geschieht dies in der Regel mit der Absicht, einen oder mehrere bereitgestellte Dienste  arbeitsunfähig zu machen. Erfolgt der Angriff koordiniert von einer  größeren Anzahl anderer Systeme aus, so wird auch von einer _Verteilten Dienstblockade_ oder englisch *Distributed Denial of Service* (*DDoS*) gesprochen.


Also ist Deine Aussage mit Ddos-Angriff wohl nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. August 2011)

Diesesmal werden sie die Domain geknackt haben^^ Oder sie haben tatsächlich den Server geentert (Würde LulzSec sagen^^) und einfach nur die index.html getauscht... Beides wäre aber mehr als eine DDoS


----------



## Kokopalme (23. August 2011)

Schade, ich hätte den Hinweis gerne mal in original gesehen.....Aber sonst


----------



## CryxDX2 (23. August 2011)

Finde ich auch gut was die gemacht haben.
Gema ist selbst schuld wen die auf stur schalten.

Also ich verurteile das verhalten von der Gema zu recht.


----------



## Kokopalme (23. August 2011)

Ich denke, das sich die GEMA von so etwas nicht beeindrucken lässt. Wenn, dann muss kontinuierlich sowas gemacht werden, oder der ganze Server lahmgelegt werden.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (23. August 2011)

Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


> Ich denke, das sich die GEMA von so etwas nicht beeindrucken lässt.


Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.


> Wenn, dann muss kontinuierlich sowas gemacht werden, oder der  ganze Server lahmgelegt werden.




Keine Ahnung, wieso ich da drauf komm. Bin halt ein Sprücheklopfer. (siehe Sig.)
Aber die passen wie die Faust auf's Auge. 

Meine Meinung: Jeder Hack ist blöd, nur schmunzeln musste ich, besonders beim Song "Still alive". "This was a Triumph" Herrlich, dieses Lied. Irgendwie lässig von Anon.


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Diesesmal werden sie die Domain geknackt haben^^ Oder sie haben tatsächlich den Server geentert (Würde LulzSec sagen^^) und einfach nur die index.html getauscht... Beides wäre aber mehr als eine DDoS



HTML Datei tauschen? Ich kenne mich da nicht 100%ig aus aber dann hätten sie den ganzen Server formatieren können (soll nicht heissen das sies vielleicht nicht getan haben aber rein theoretisch wär das doch möglich, dass wenn sie in der Lage sind HTLM Daten zu tauschen, HTML Daten auch löschen können (ansonsten könnten sie ja die index Datei nicht ersetzen)

Funktioniert die Seite bei euch? Bei mir kommt gar nix Internet Explorer could not connect.


----------



## prost (23. August 2011)

Auf jeden Fall geile Aktion 
Bei mir geht die Seite jetzt auch nicht...


----------



## mari0 (23. August 2011)

Die Seite geht immer noch nicht oder?


----------



## Placebo (23. August 2011)

Das "Tut uns leid. Nicht!" Schild nehm ich als Desktophintergrund


----------



## MG42 (23. August 2011)

Find ich toll, aber woher wollten die wissen dass die GemaAdmins WoW gedaddelt haben? Vlt. waren sie ja vor Ort und haben mitgesnifft...


----------



## scapegod (23. August 2011)

Auch wenn ich das Verhalten der GEMA hinsichtlich Youtube nicht gutheißen kann, 
ist diese Selbstjustiz doch sehr verwerflich und nicht zu befürworten.

Man kann doch Konflikte auch ohne "digitale" Gewalt lösen oder nicht?
Würde Anonymus lobbyarbeit leisten und sich im Rahmen der gültigen Gesetzgebung 
für Youtube einsetzen würde ich das eher befürworten.

Allerdings ist die Umleitung schon genial


----------

